# Auto "Fix it" Services



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* Here are a few auto service dios I have scratch built...*








[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## Mach1Guy (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job, not sure about that support system on that wagon though. That guy is brave


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great detail Steve. Your work is AWESOME


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mach1Guy said:


> Good job, not sure about that support system on that wagon though. That guy is brave


Would have to agree. What are those, 2X10s with cinder blocks? :lol: 

Still a great dio, sharp Mustangs especially that Mach1. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## stretchdog (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats an awesome setup!! I love it!!


----------

